
The Anti-College Is on the Rise - jseliger
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/08/opinion/sunday/college-anti-college-mainstream-universities.html
======
jseliger
Good: [https://jakeseliger.com/2019/03/13/the-college-bribery-
scand...](https://jakeseliger.com/2019/03/13/the-college-bribery-scandal-vs-
lambda-school)

